# Lawn Mower Engines And Brands Opinions Please ?



## Robert1 (May 25, 2018)

Hello,

Would really appreciate you experts opinion on this:

Son be purchasing a new 21 or 22 inch self propelled mower.
Totally non-mechanical, so the main thing for him is that it start easily, and hopefully will for a number of years.
His old Toro 22" GTS Re-Cycler lasted 10 years !

a. Any consensus on the quality of Briggs and Stratton vs. Tecumseh engines ?

b. I see the Hsquva brand with a Honda engine.
Really pricey.

Think it's worth the cost premium ?

c. Our Ace Hardware has Craftsman with a B&S engine.
Didn't think Craftsman even existed anymore.
Or, someone just bought the name and is using ?

Any thoughts on these ? Would be convenient to buy from them.

Much thanks.
Appreciate the help; hard knowing what's the "right" and smart decision.

Bob


----------



## zinger565 (Nov 28, 2017)

Just anecdotal evidence, but my 12 yr old Toro has a B&S and for the last 3 years (since it's carb rebuild) starts on the first or second pull.


----------



## Anthony Drexler (Apr 23, 2018)

The Husqvarna HU800AWDH has a 190cc Honda engine for $500. Not too shabby...


----------



## Sam23 (May 2, 2018)

I have two Craftsman at the moment that easily start on the 1st or 2nd pull. The 6.75 Craftsman has autochoke and starts on the 1st pull. I just bought a Cub Cadet walk-behind that has a Cub Cadet engine. I wish I would have upgraded to the Honda one but it was a difference in price of $100 and I forwent it and got this one. It is fine, but If I had the money I would have went with the Honda motor.
Your mowers will start from season to season if you winterized them properly. What happens is people let them sit over the winter and the gas goes bad and moisture gets in the gas and carburetor and they will not start until you clean the carb.
Sta-bil is your friend.


----------



## gene_stl (Oct 29, 2017)

Tecumseh went out of business about ten years ago. 
I don't believe in Stabil even though thousands would disagree with me. I prefer to run things dry and or drain the tank and not over winter with fuel in the tank and carb.
The various engine manufacturers have different quality levels which are priced accordingly. That said everyone seems to love Honda engines over the decades.
I don't think most mower manufacturer's like Cub Cadet are making their own engines. Probably having them made in China and put into their company livery. I have an Ariens like that. It did start on the first pull right out of the box.
My old Craftsman lawn vac has a five horse Tecumseh and starts on the first or second pull (rebuilt carb). I think I got it in the mid eighties. Sears has been selling their tools through Ace and True Value for a long time.


----------



## Sam23 (May 2, 2018)

Have I just been Flamed?


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Sam23 said:


> Have I just been Flamed?


Nope. Differing opinions. It's allowed.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

I've had the Husqvarna with the 160cc Honda for 7 years problem free. Not the self propelled though.


----------



## gene_stl (Oct 29, 2017)

> Have I just been Flamed?


Definitely not. That's why I said thousands would disagree. Lots of people use Stabil and Seafoam and similar products.
Mostly (in my very not too humble opinion) I think they are snake oil. But that is just me. Definitely not trying to flame anyone. It would be a very dull world if we all had same opinions on everthing.
If I sounded offensive , my apologies.


----------



## Sam23 (May 2, 2018)

No Worries @gene_stl


----------



## kur1j (Jul 2, 2017)

My experience with Sta-bil is that it fouls your plugs. I had a Yamaha jetski that I would put fuel stabilizer in it to winterize it. Two years in a row I did it. The very next year summer when I would summerize it, the plugs would foul and I would have to replace the plugs. (50-75 hours on the plugs after each summer). What I started doing was on the last run of the season put ethanol free gas in it (it was easy to find around marinas). Year after year, no problems after that. I had it for 6-7 years.


----------



## Shindoman (Apr 22, 2018)

I had a Honda mower that sat under my front porch for 7 years without being used. Started on the second pull. Can't beat a Honda.


----------



## Rockinar (Jul 21, 2017)

Dont forget Kohler. I abuse mine. Dont clean filter, dont change oil, run 2 stroke 32:1 premix in it.......


----------



## gene_stl (Oct 29, 2017)

My old tractor the Scott's Murray 20hp 52 inch came out before Kohler introduced cheaper engines. It has a Kohler Command engine. (the courage engine is the cheaper one)It has lived outside since it was new in 1999. It got a carb rebuild and fuel pump and new spark plugs and it runs like a champ. It only used to be under a cover part of the time. Now I am keeping it covered. It still runs great.


----------



## Redland1 (Feb 26, 2018)

I just sold my three year old Craftsman Fwd with a Briggs and Stratton.It started on the first pull every single time.Never changed oil,never drained gas,never changed air filter or spark plug,and used gas with ethanol.It was used twice a week every week during the growing season here in south Texas.So I would have to say that they are great engines.


----------



## Sam23 (May 2, 2018)

@Robert1 What did your son end up buying?


----------



## Powhatan (Dec 15, 2017)

I'd recommend get another Toro if your son liked the old one.

The push mower I usually buy are the ~$175 budget, 21"/22" mulch blade, B&S engine, non-propelled walk-behind. They usually last me 7+ years. I cannibalize the high wheels from the old to the new mower. Do all the appropriate maintenance and use Stabil. Without the Stabil, one of the older mowers I had, the carb fuel jet gummed up and the rubber prime bulb deteriorated. Even piston rings wear out on premium engines.


----------



## Schaef (May 28, 2018)

When we moved to our new house my wife's coworker gave us a free lawnmower. It's 2003 3-in-1 Murray with a 6hp B&S. Hit the primer 2-3 times and it starts 1st pull. Just threw a new plug, air filter and blade on it, ill be doing a fresh oil change on the weekend. There is times it will slightly bog down on some thick stuff, but you cant be free.


----------



## Sam23 (May 2, 2018)

Schaef said:


> When we moved to our new house my wife's coworker gave us a free lawnmower. It's 2003 3-in-1 Murray with a 6hp B&S. Hit the primer 2-3 times and it starts 1st pull. Just threw a new plug, air filter and blade on it, ill be doing a fresh oil change on the weekend. There is times it will slightly bog down on some thick stuff, but you cant be free.


Yes FREE is always good!


----------



## glenmonte (Sep 15, 2017)

Third year in a row I thought about this topic this time of the year. The Exmark 30 has a Kawasaki engine that sometimes bogs down and stalls in thick grass (if i only cut weekly in the spring). I don't think any commercial guys would come more than once a week just to keep up on the mowing, so I see how this isn't the mower for them. My Lawnboy with a Honda 160 was MUCH better, and I'm thinking of selling the Exmark for another 21 inch mower with a Honda engine (I'd go with the 190).


----------

